# Project Black Roubaix-Special Order or Inventory Item???



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I am interested in a Project Black Roubaix. I thought they were a special order item but when I went to my Specialized dealer he insisted that if Specialized didn't show them in inventory on the dealer's Specialized website then they were not available. Can anyone who has either a Project Black or Yellow Roubaix or Tarmac comment on their experience with the process? Thanks.


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

It's doesn't appear on the US site but it's still listed on Specialized Aussie site.

http://www.specialized.com/au/gb/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52875&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Roadrider22 said:


> I am interested in a Project Black Roubaix. I thought they were a special order item but *when I went to my Specialized dealer he insisted that if Specialized didn't show them in inventory on the dealer's Specialized website then they were not available. * Can anyone who has either a Project Black or Yellow Roubaix or Tarmac comment on their experience with the process? Thanks.


What your dealer offered is consistent with my experiences. The only way I knew about the Project Black Tarmac was from a member here who's also a spec dealer. Periodically he posts limited edition colors. 

As sage1 points out, not all colors are available in all regions.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

what do you like about the project black over the available colors?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Roadrider22 said:


> I am interested in a Project Black Roubaix. I thought they were a special order item but when I went to my Specialized dealer he insisted that if Specialized didn't show them in inventory on the dealer's Specialized website then they were not available. Can anyone who has either a Project Black or Yellow Roubaix or Tarmac comment on their experience with the process? Thanks.


Sadly, all of the Project Black Roubaix frames are showing as sold out on the dealer site. Maybe they'll bring it back next year?


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the validation that my dealer read the situation correctly. Something about the stark black and white of the project black without any other striping that draws me to it. Looks like I will have to settle for the gray/black model or HTC version.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

*Project -Not Black*

I had a chance to compare a project black, black matte finish and HTC SL3 S-Works Roubaix side by side Today. I confirmed that I did not/do not like the Project Black on the Roubaix frame - I like it more on the Venge but on the Roubaix it just looks too much like my old Cervelo SL - boring. I originally was going to order the Black/Matt finish Roubaix SL3 Di2 bike but after seeing the HTC SL3 Di2 bike in person I loved it. The HTC has just enough black/white in matte and pop of yellow/green + I like how they add S-works on the underside of bottom tube. LBS is pulling a HTC SL3 S-Works Di2 Roubaix from Spec's warehouse - hope to have it next week.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I just pulled the plug on the black/gray SL3 Roubaix frame. I have seen it in person and while it is not my favorite I do like the look. I almost did the HTC and probably would have if I could have seen one in person.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Roadrider22 said:


> I just pulled the plug on the black/gray SL3 Roubaix frame. I have seen it in person and while it is not my favorite I do like the look. I almost did the HTC and probably would have if I could have seen one in person.


What will your build look like? Good choice on the blk/gray matte... its a classic good look imo. I also had to see the htc in person before going with it. Was lucky enough that a guy in the shop was building one up. Pics looked ok but seeing it in person made it a must buy for me.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Let's see a pic of this HTC unit.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> Let's see a pic of this HTC unit.


Mine is shipping from Specs wharehouse in Utah..... if it was not for the holiday I would probably take delivery by Tuesday.... I will post pics end of week when it arrives.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Special Eyes said:


> Let's see a pic of this HTC unit.


Here ya go!
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=237313


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Here ya go!
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=237313


nice. Thanks for the thread. Pics look good but in person its something else. According to Specialized the htc di2 Roubaix just hit the wharehouse last week.

you woudnt happen to have any pics in Roubaix?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

terrain said:


> nice. Thanks for the thread. Pics look good but in person its something else.
> 
> you woudnt happen to have any pics in Roubaix?


Only from Spec's Australian website.
http://www.specialized.com/au/gb/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52867&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Only from Spec's Australian website.
> http://www.specialized.com/au/gb/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52867&scid=1001&scname=Road


Good find. Thanks. I like how they added the logo on the bottom tube as well.

curious if the di2 model comes with a white or black stem... Look forward to seeing the built bike.


----------

